# Need help with a really old Case knife



## TC420 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have come across a Case pocket knife, it was my great grandfathers, and he could of possibly got it around the 1960's, maybe even earlier. As you can imagine the blades are in pretty bad shape. It is nearly impossible to get them to flip out and they are covered in some sort of gunk.
I would really like to get the knife repaired, if that is even possible. Do any of y'all know anything about repairing knives and could y'all possibly point me in the right direction?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Bleed~Fish (Mar 4, 2005)

get a hold of the company (Case)... seen them clean-up old Case knifes before and fixed , not sure if they still do , have to check there website..they take care with old knifes that get sent in, (seen them clean up the knife and send back the orginal and send a new one with-it) ...gun oil works great to loosen the stuck blades and wouldnt hurt the knife.....

and if you want to known how old the knife really is you can , here is the link
http://www.allaboutpocketknives.com/wr_case/about_case_knives/date_identification.php

you would be suprised how many people would hand me a case knife to be sharpend years ago (i sharperned knife for bass pro ) and would say " it was my grandpa's knife he carried it for years " i would look up the code and it would be 5 years old..not sayin yours is or isnt ..just thought you would like to known

we need pics..know a hand full of us would like to see some pics of it


----------



## TC420 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thank you very much for the info. I'll post pictures as soon as they upload from my phone to photobucket. 
I checked the dating. It was made between 1965-1969


----------



## TC420 (Mar 24, 2009)




----------

